# Sturmanskie Heritage Arctic collection



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Current Sturmanskie collection Heritage Arctic contains following 6 models. I don't know when the collection was presented, but these watches are available in several Russian online watch shops. In ebay I could find only 2 of them and only from one German seller. In Russia the prices are 20,000-22,000 RUB (350 - 390 USD)







































All watches have 2431 Vostok mechanical automatic movement, Made in Russia; case 42 mm diameter; acrylic crystal; water resistance 30m; numbers and markers with fluerescent coating.

2431/6821344 beige dial, stainless steel case, beige leather strap
2431/6824344 beige dial, black pvd coated stainless steel case, black textile strap
2431/6821347 dark blue dial, stainless steel case, black leather strap
2431/6829342 metallic dial, pink gold coated stainless steel case, orange leather strap
2431/6821341 black dial, stainless steel case, black leather strap
2431/6821343 khaki dial, stainless steel case, khaki textile strap


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I am not a fan of diamond crowns: they always look like they'll snag on things.

My ideal Sturmanskie Arctic is the 2623/0241181 with the timezone/cities wheel. 







Hour dial inside, minutes and seconds outside. Perfect. 
I assume the hour hand moves as you change cities.

If anyone sees one for sale please let me know.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the first one...but boy, the price is steep for a 2431 considering they are in other Vostok Komandirskie watches for a lot less.
Must have been on Poljot24.de - I find their prices exorbitant.


----------



## port9nka (May 3, 2018)

I seems to be another Volmax project. They ended up with pojot 2623 movement (modified 2614) and started using Vostok 2431.02 everywhere. 
The case is china-made, it is using in fake-raketa pilot watch. Overprised odd job like this: htt_ps://watch-triumph._com/product-category/водозащищенный-корпус/


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

These are currently on sale on massdrop for 250


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Must have been on Poljot24.de - I find their prices exorbitant.


Is there a consensus the best sites for Russian watches?


----------



## port9nka (May 3, 2018)

Ftumch said:


> Is there a consensus the best sites for Russian watches?


Forasmuch I live in Russia, I know a few internal places, where prices are not so high. For instance - meshok_net. (poor russian ebay) It's not an advertising. A lot of english-speaking websites, that sell franken Raketa, poljot and sturmanskie overprise the watch. Websites like sovietwatchstore_com even refuse entering from Russian ip adresses  I will ask few russian sellers if they are interested in selling Sturmanskie for it's real price.


----------



## shock6906 (Sep 16, 2011)

ned-ludd said:


> I am not a fan of diamond crowns: they always look like they'll snag on things.
> 
> My ideal Sturmanskie Arctic is the 2623/0241181 with the timezone/cities wheel.
> View attachment 12960745
> ...


I have one. Probably the prettiest watch in my collection. The hour hand does not move as you change the cities wheel. I've wondered for a long time just what the point of the cities wheel was since it didn't change anything else to correspond. Maybe it's just there to let you know how many hours are between points and you're left to do the math yourself.


----------



## DajMold (Jul 1, 2018)

I am a big fan of the 24hr Watch. Simply because of their uniqueness and lack of general popularity. I have been talking with Mr. Evgeny Medvedev of SMIRS.com about getting my hands on a Sturmanskie Arctic Heritage 2431/6821343 and so far so good. He has been extremely helpful and so far a great and confident shopping experience.
This is the new watch in my collection:


----------



## edmands_3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi guys, first post 

Even though this thread is a few weeks old I thought I better post in here as advice/info/warning for anyone that may be considering one of these.

I bought the beige dial model and it appears a lot darker than the photo and the band colour is completely different.

Admittedly it can be a bit deceptive because in daylight it appears lighter while in lower light it appears darker, but looking at the photo compared to my watch I can't understand why/how they made the photo look so much lighter other than poor post processing or taking a photo of a prototype which then changed.

Overall I am still happy with it, I think the band contrasting with the face makes it look darker so I will get a light tan band which I think will suit it quite well.

Below are some photos, I haven't taken wrist shots before, so hopefully they come out ok.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

This is a great looking watch, I've been considering it.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful watch? How can this be purchased in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edmands_3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I purchased mine online from Russia at Smirs.com. It did take quite a while to arrive due to the slow Russian post.


----------

